# why do the pistils turn from white to brown?



## tryintogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

i was lookin at my girls this morning and noticed that the pistils that shoot out first (at where a branch meets a the main stem, just a couple of them)had already turned brown on the ends. i was wondering if anyone know the reasoning behind this, and is it really just matter of time before they all turn brown? by that i mean they were only about 3.5 weeks old, so will the rest turn that color in 3.5 weeks? it is suppose to be a 42 day (6 week flower)

thanks for any help i am just interested...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hows the rest of the plant look?? have a pic?*


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

in my grow journal i do, the rest of the hairs are all white. it is just the oldest hairs, first ones to pop out that the tips have begun to turn brown hold up and ill get a pic.


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

here it is, weird i know


----------



## TMB77 (Nov 18, 2008)

first off..dont worry about it (if you are), as they age they change color to brown/red

the why is PROBABLY because the individual carpel/calyx those pistils are meant to serve have realized they're not getting pollen, and are shutting down. That is only my guess though.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree its wierd but your plant looks great,good job.


----------



## yuri orlov (Nov 18, 2008)

how long has yo plant been in flower and the tips are str8


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 18, 2008)

been flowering (since i changed it to 12/12) for 26 days. should only take a total of 42 so they just turn brown when they finish there life cycle? so i should be on track to have these guys finished in 6-7 weeks because those hairs were only 3 weeks old before they turned that color....


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 18, 2008)

u probably bumped into it or grabbed it too much to smell ur fingers so it died no worries its making more , as long as the tops of your plants keep making hairs no worries your all good


----------



## earnie (Nov 18, 2008)

tryintogrow said:


> i was lookin at my girls this morning and noticed that the pistils that shoot out first (at where a branch meets a the main stem, just a couple of them)had already turned brown on the ends. i was wondering if anyone know the reasoning behind this, and is it really just matter of time before they all turn brown? by that i mean they were only about 3.5 weeks old, so will the rest turn that color in 3.5 weeks? it is suppose to be a 42 day (6 week flower)
> 
> thanks for any help i am just interested...


Personally i dont harvest till about 70% of the pistols have darkened. I hope this helps to explain it.

*When the glandular trichomes are clear with very little, if any coloration, THC levels are at their peak with CBD and CBN both at levels that will not overly influence the THC with their sedative effects. Some prefer more overwhelming narcotic type effects, allowing the resin glands to cloud and begin to amber or darken to increase overall cannabinoid content.*


----------



## RL420 (Nov 19, 2008)

dont worry about the pistils on the those lower nodes, all of mine died off when i was ready to chop my baby down. Those areas dont even produce buds, in my experience they always turn brown and eventually die off.


these are the pistils you want to keep an eye on!


----------



## gboy760 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am carribean i live in the south Memphis Tn, I was taught the secret of jah how to grow 12 to 14 feet sinsemilla.
my buds look the exact same a month ago everytime and i yield a pound in a half for every plant i grow.
i have a total of 80 plants, i will post pics would you like to know the secret.i will show you how to do this and you must tell no one.
and everything you feed your plant with comes from the earth all 1000% natural.Goodday med students LOLOLOLOL


----------



## gboy760 (Oct 5, 2010)

am carribean i live in the south Memphis Tn, I was taught the secret of jah how to grow 12 to 14 feet sinsemilla.
my buds look the exact same a month ago everytime and i yield a pound in a half for every plant i grow.
i have a total of 80 plants, i will post pics would you like to know the secret.i will show you how to do this and you must tell no one.
and everything you feed your plant with comes from the earth all 1000% natural.Goodday med students LOLOLOLOL


----------

